# Sneak Peek: The AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Exhaust Line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

The AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Exhaust System is coming soon.

When it hits the market later this month, it will come with your choice of Polished Silver or Diamond Black Tips and will be available in two soon-to-be announced configurations.

Check the ever-evolving VW Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Exhaust section regularly for the most up to date information.

Can’t wait to hear more? Hit me at [email protected] for more information, or to get on the notifications list!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

looks great from the basic pics. can't wait to hear sound clips! any idea what gains it produces?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

LampyB said:


> looks great from the basic pics. can't wait to hear sound clips! any idea what gains it produces?


Dyno charts will be made available soon.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup: For hooking up 2.5 jettas.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ALex, you guys make one fine exhaust. 
ON a side note, doesn't the new Jetta looks so mundane.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

If it sounds anything like the MK5 setup it's gonna be awesome. Geez I miss my Jetta.


----------



## K2Mk397 (Mar 16, 2006)

Any upcoming systems for 2.5 JSW's?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there any chance that the diamond black tips fit the MKV exhaust set up and if so can we PLEASE buy them as I am interested in acquiring a set for my current awe set up!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

The AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Exhaust Systems' release date is around the bend. Here’s what’s coming: This Exhaust system will be available in two configurations; the AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Track Edition Exhaust and the AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Touring Edition Exhaust.

The AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Track Edition Exhaust features two straight through resonators and delivers a louder, more aggressive exhaust note. This version is perfect for the enthusiast looking to announce their presence. 















The AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Touring Edition Exhaust takes the straight through resonators from the Track Edition and adds a specially designed Helmholtz Resonator right before the Exhaust Tips. This Helmholtz Resonator helps to eliminate unwanted frequencies at part throttle and low rpm cruising, for a more refined tone.

Both Editions will feature dyno proven power gains, be available with Polished Silver and Diamond Black Tips and have a 100% Stainless Steel construction.















Fire away with any questions, we live for this. Or be the first to know when it’s a go. Get on the New Product Notification List for the Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Exhaust Systems right here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

K2Mk397 said:


> Any upcoming systems for 2.5 JSW's?


We're actually looking for a 2.5l JSW for Exhaust Development. Where are you located?

If you'd be interested in joining our Development Team, please fill out this short online form: http://www.awe-tuning.com/development/

It will send information to our in-house Development Team and they will contact you if they believe we'll be able to work together.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there any chance that the diamond black tips fit the MKV exhaust set up and if so can we PLEASE buy them as I am interested in acquiring a set for my current awe set up!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I like the touring version: not overwhelming. 
Any plans making any exhausts for TDIs'?


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We're actually looking for a 2.5l JSW for Exhaust Development. Where are you located?
> 
> If you'd be interested in joining our Development Team, please fill out this short online form: http://www.awe-tuning.com/development/
> 
> It will send information to our in-house Development Team and they will contact you if they believe we'll be able to work together.


sent in a form 

:thumbup:


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup: for one really nice exhaust!


----------

